# Tang Soo Do: you can go your own way.



## Gaucho (Nov 12, 2020)

I get the various splits in the world of Tang Soo Do.  I found interesting in the wikipdeia entry: """ Hwang Kee and a large constituent of the Moo Duk Kwan continued to develop a version of Tang Soo Do that eventually became what is now known as "Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan". This modified version of Tang Soo Do incorporates more fluid "soft" movements reminiscent of certain traditional Chinese martial arts. The World Tang Soo Do Association and the International Tang Soo Do Federation teach systems of Tang Soo Do that existed before the Taekwondo "merger" and before the development of modern Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan. These versions of Tang Soo Do are heavily influenced by Korean culture and also appear to be related to Okinawan Karate as initially taught in Japan by Gichin Funakoshi. """

I've been looking for a TSD book or two, and I try to fit the authors into one wing of TSD or another, if possible.    The two books in mind right now are "Tang Soo Do: The Ultimate Guide to the Korean Martial Art" by Kang Uk Lee,  and The "Art of Tang Soo Do" by Frederick Scott.  If anyone can do so, please advise which TSD universe these two authors belong to or come from, more or less.
Thank you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 13, 2020)

I have not read the book, but Kang Uk Lee was a senior student of Hwang Kee and the second Kwanjangnim of the MDK, taking over after GM Hwang Kee split off from the unification. That assumes that it's the same Kang Uk Lee, of course. Knowing more about the book would help to clarify.


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 13, 2020)

Well KSN Frederick Scott is not in Soo Bakh Do, but he rose up under HC Hwang according to his biographical entry on Tang Soo Do World.  His schools DO teach the Chil Sung forms which are supposed to be among the jewels of SBD.  I've seen a few in person.  They do them well with the typical lengthy and heavy motion characteristic of SBD.


----------

